# 24x18x24 TB auratus vivarium



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I just finished planting a 24x18x24 exo terra for a group of turquoise and bronze auratus, and thought I'd share some pics:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Zack!! what kind fo lighting are you using?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice tank! whats the background made of?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It looks nice and tangled in there. Is the piece of the wood the broms are mounted on suspended across the whole viv? It is hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

What kind of moss are you using?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

For now, the lighting is just 3 x 26w cf bulbs.

The background is made of cork flats and great stuff foam, which was then covered by wood glue and peat.

The wood in the vivarium consists of some pieces of lliana that I had laying around. They stretch completely across the tank.

The moss is some dried sheet moss I'm trying out (I work for JoshsFrogs.com, so I get to play with new products we're thinking about carrying, and see how well they work). So far, I'm really happy with it - it's still growing after a few months.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice brom selection! Are the middle ones WeeWillies?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work! What's the green/red striped brom in the second pic?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I believe they are hybrids - tigrina cross and rubrifolia cross or something - I really don't keep track of them, as long as they will do well in the vivaria.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Shazam... that viv looks great.


----------

